# American RV



## Karlo (May 24, 2015)

I am planning to relocate to Portugal and considering touring Portugal with an American RV we will buy in the UK, to find the house we want to live in. We are looking for a property requiring some renovation so the plan will be to park up on site and live in the RV for a number of months. How difficult will it be to register the RV in Portugal, will there be any import taxation on the vehicle. Or how easy is to to buy an RV in Portugal.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Before you get that far, assuming you are seeking larger vehicles, I'd suggest you check out places where you can stop and the size of the roads you'll want to navigate. The "wild camping" in RVs is not encouraged and off the main autoroutes some of the roads are "challenging". A smaller Euro type van conversion can almost be parked in town carparks but fail the height restrictions in some supermarkets. Summer round the resorts the managed sites can get full and in the winter they are often closed. Local Autocampers are available here and far less hassle then importing, also the resale value should be similar to the purchase price unless you get ripped off or ****** it. Here's a load to whet your appetite..........

https://www.olx.pt/carros-motos-e-barcos/autocaravanas-roulotes-reboques/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are buying in UK, make sure you get LHD. You will need to get it converted for European use especially as far as lights are concerned.


----------



## Karlo (May 24, 2015)

Your advice is much appreciated..... I used to have a 34 foot RV and agree this is too long so in fact I have been looking at the smaller LHD American RVs but these are more difficult to find. I will check out the link you sent me, many thanks.


----------



## Karlo (May 24, 2015)

Yes I realise LHD will be more suitable for Portugal, Spain and of course France. I am not to sure about import tax duty so this might blow this idea out of the water.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Karlo said:


> ... How difficult will it be to register the RV in Portugal, will there be any import taxation on the vehicle. ...


Not impossible if you're motivated to do it yourself but there are various administrative hoops and costs and there will be 'tax' to pay. If you search the forum you'll find more info.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to have owned it & been a registered resident in that country for at least 6 months to get tax free registration here & if you have to pay that fee (because you don't fit that criteria) then you're talking at least the low thousands & possibly a lot more. 

If it's newer than about 2000 or so, you'll have to provide a EU Certificate of Conformity & a US made vehicle and/or a home conversion might not have a CoC.

Oh & as the owner of a US made vehicle I can tell you spares are a nightmare & you can expect not only long delays in delivery but also over 300% duty on spares imported from the US.

Other law here says a foreign made vehicle may only stay in PT for 6 months before beginning the registration process or being removed back to the country of registration for 6 further months & it must be taxed, tested & insured in it's country of registration all the time it's here. 

Vehicles in breach of any of that criteria can & often is permanently confiscated by the GNR. 

A Plan B might be a good idea.


----------

